# video des applis iPad



## Manu (3 Avril 2010)

Apple a mis sur son site  des videos de quelques applis iPad.

C'est tout simplement B L U F F A N T !!!


----------



## habstyob (3 Avril 2010)

Manu a dit:


> Apple a mis sur son site  des videos de quelques applis iPad.
> 
> C'est tout simplement B L U F F A N T !!!



+1   Ca fait quand même rêver...


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

un peu cher les apps pour le moment...


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2010)

Cher ???????

Faut pas déconner, le même genre d'application vaudrait au moins 2 a 3 fois plus sur un ordi.


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

je parlais des apps présentée par Apple (suivre le lien de Manu). 26&#8364; pour F1, 11 &#8364; pour elements et MLB, 9$ pour Scrabble et enfin 6&#8364; pour Asphalt HD et Labyrinth HD (pour des jeux que j'ai déjà sur l'iPhone..).


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2010)

26&#8364; un jeu aussi poussé que F1 me semble peu cher vu le tarif de ce genre de jeux sur les autres consoles. On frise plus les 40&#8364; ailleurs.

6&#8364; pour des jeux simples, mais addictifs comme Labyrinthe n'est pas cher non plus, cela reste un grand travail de réaliser ce genre de logiciels et je ne trouve pas les tarifs abusés. Ce n'est pas donné, mais il faut bien rémunérer les créateurs.


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ce n'est pas donné,* mais il faut bien rémunérer les créateur*s.



sur ce point je suis d'accord...


----------

